# Disquette Macintosh SE



## Sabaku (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Macintosh SE, mais celui-ci semble avoir son disque dur HS (disquette avec un point d'interrogation au démarrage).
Je n'ai pas la disquette de boot pour vérifier si le disque dur est bien HS et non pas vide.

Est-ce qu'une âme charitable aurait la possibilité de me créer / prêter cette disquette de démarrage / installation ?
J'habite dans les environs de Nantes.

En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## woz86 (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
il y a de fortes chances que ce soit le disque dur qui soit HS.


----------



## Sabaku (6 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour woz86,
Je pense malheureusement aussi la même chose...
Dans tous les cas, je ne peux rien faire de ce Macintosh SE sans disquette permettant de charger l'OS  

Ça va être galère de retrouver un disque dur SCSI (ou autre système compatible) sans vendre un rein ^^'


----------



## woz86 (6 Janvier 2022)

Sabaku a dit:


> Ça va être galère de retrouver un disque dur SCSI (ou autre système compatible) sans vendre un rein ^^


Si tu as le BlueSCSI qui est correct niveau prix et intéressant.
J’ai crée un sujet dessus, j’en utilise sur plusieurs machines.


----------



## woz86 (6 Janvier 2022)

Thread 'Carte BlueSCSI'
https://forums.macg.co/threads/carte-bluescsi.1357881/


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2022)

Bon, avant de chercher à vendre un rein pour racheter un nouveau disque, il serait intéressant de vérifier que celui-ci est bien mort. Je m'explique : le fait qu'un disque soit illisible ne signifie pas qu'il soit mort, il est possible qu'une accumulation d'erreurs d'écritures l'ait rendu inopérant, mais dans ce cas, il n'est rien qu'un bon formatage ne puisse résoudre.

Après, il faudra toujours trouver les disquettes d'installation, mais les anciens système Apple, on peut les trouver sur des sites d'abandonware, donc, fougueuse est ton ami.


----------



## Sabaku (7 Janvier 2022)

Ah merci pour l'info, ce serait une bonne chose ça, je croise les doigts 

J'ai bien vu pour les images floppy sur le net, mais je n'ai pas de lecteur de disquette "mac" pour pouvoir écrire dessus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2022)

Sabaku a dit:


> J'ai bien vu pour les images floppy sur le net, mais je n'ai pas de lecteur de disquette "mac" pour pouvoir écrire dessus.



Ah, ça, c'est plus problématique, il va te falloir trouver quelqu'un qui a un vieux Mac (capable d'écrire des disquettes "double densité" (800 ko)) pour transformer ces images en disquettes !


----------

